# cpt code question



## bench (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Fellows,

I just need your feedback here. With regards to a patient that had a procedure of Removal of bilateral tissue expander, capsulectomy, bilateral reconstruction with gel-filled implants.  I am having a conflict with the Dr's coding these procedure. How would you code these?

I am coding these as 11970-50 and 19371-50. 
Dr's office code is 19342 and 19371. 

I'll appreciate your feedback. Thanks.


----------

